# Goretex graft coding question



## mmarcum (Dec 3, 2009)

I need help in coding this surgery. This is the procedure: Femoral-femoral bypass graft (Goretex) and a common femoral to superficial femoral artery reverse saphenous vein bypass graft on the right lower extremity. Can we bill 35558 for the vein graft in addition to the 35661 for the Gortex graft? The vein graft was on the right LE from the common femoral artery down to the proximal superficial femoral artery. The Goretex graft went from common femoral artery extending onto the superficial femoral artery in the left groin proximally, then sewn on the right side to the common femoral artery. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

